# DTC 00537 and 00554, OC Control Problem



## oldaudiman (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,
I have both 00537 and 00554 codes displayed. I have replaced both OX Sensors (it was time anyway), replaced the spark plugs and wires, checked the EVAP caister purge regulator (it makes the expected clicking noise when the output test is run) and all the other output tests as well. I have checked the fuel pump pressure (about 90 psi), but dson't have any way to check the regulated pressure. I checked the OX signal outputs with the VAG scope on my laptop and they seem to prefer a low value, less than 300 mv. I think that means that the car might be running lean, but I'm not sure (anybody know?). Anywau, I'm about out of ideas. I thoigh I'd try the forum before I take it to a shop (YUK!). Thansk fe any assistance anyone can give in figuring out what might be wrong.
Oldaudiman (Jim)


----------



## oldaudiman (Sep 6, 2008)

*Re: DTC 00537 and 00554, OC Control Problem (oldaudiman)*

Hi Again,
SORRY! I forgot to mention. The car is a 1994 Audi 100S, 2.8L V6 12V.
Oldaudiman


----------

